# Foreign style sandwiches



## Lauriston (Dec 17, 2007)

I was wondering what other forum member's opinions on foreign style sandwiches such as the different types of paninis that are now popular at many sandwich shops and a more upscale places like the Panera chain. Having grown up in South Philadelphia I have a lot of experience with hoagies which I imagine were once considered foreign style sandwiches in the US. The French dip is a classic sandwich in my opinion and is obviously inspired by the cuisine of France and is a personal favorite of mine. Their is something magical about a nice roll getting soggy in the hot dip. So far I have not been able to really enjoy a panini but perhaps it's a cultural issue. If you're a sandwich lover I would like to hear how you feel about the subject.


----------



## bjorn240 (Jan 8, 2008)

Swedish sandwich:

Siljan or Korsnäs crisp bread
Butter
Two slices of cheese (Västerbotten, preferably, but Havarti will do)
Lots of thin slices of English cucumber

Delicious!
- Christian


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

I love panini. I coudn't really tell you why, but thing the combination of flavor and textures make them special. I think the simple mozzarella and tomato would be the place to start and then expand from their.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

I love Cuban sandwiches.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

+1 to Cuban


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

How about the *croque-monsieur*, theFrench version of a toasted ham and cheese sandwich!

The name is based on the verb _croquer_ ("to crunch" or "to bite hungrily") and the word _monsieur_ ("mister")- which roughly translates to "Mister Crunchy".


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

Andy said:


> How about the *croque-monsieur*, theFrench version of a toasted ham and cheese sandwich!


There is a cafe in San Francisco with the ability to make one as good as the best I've had in France.

Of course, there is also the croque-madame ... just add a fried egg atop the monsieur.

I just bought a panini machine for the office ... it also turns out a fairly decent croque.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

A Cuban sandwich, basic and authentic. Lots of fake Cubans on lots of menus.

In Atlanta the best is found at Kool Korners, a little "mom & pop" Cuban grocery on 14th and State near Georgia Tech. Not having been yet to Cuba (or to Miami in a really, really long time) I can't think of a better place.

...

I also like those little tea sandwiches (usually a thin bread with cucumber and maybe cream cheese) served with afternoon tea - you find them in those very few places where afternoon tea is still to be found (mainly in luxury hotels in Asia). I think mostly because they're just fun to eat.

My "desert island" sandwich is the Cuban, though.

DCH


----------



## Akajack (Jun 15, 2007)

I may be a bit off, but I remember Fortnum and Mason in London doing tea with these sandwiches still.



Dhaller said:


> I also like those little tea sandwiches (usually a thin bread with cucumber and maybe cream cheese) served with afternoon tea - you find them in those very few places where afternoon tea is still to be found (mainly in luxury hotels in Asia). I think mostly because they're just fun to eat.
> 
> My "desert island" sandwich is the Cuban, though.
> 
> DCH


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Dhaller said:


> A Cuban sandwich, basic and authentic. Lots of fake Cubans on lots of menus.
> 
> In Atlanta the best is found at Kool Korners, a little "mom & pop" Cuban grocery on 14th and State near Georgia Tech. Not having been yet to Cuba (or to Miami in a really, really long time) I can't think of a better place.
> 
> ...


I've never been to Cuba. I had mine in Miami. You can find them elsewhere pretty easily and they are usually still pretty good, but they are not the same as the ones you find in Miami. I have not had the one in Atlanta you mentioned.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> I've never been to Cuba. I had mine in Miami. You can find them elsewhere pretty easily and they are usually still pretty good, but they are not the same as the ones you find in Miami. I have not had the one in Atlanta you mentioned.


a big plus 1 for the Cubanos in MIA...
there's a little chain down there called La Caretta...those are probably the best cuban _sang-wiches_ that you're gonna find...obviously it's not a fancy place so some on the fora here might be appauled at the fact that you have to pay at the counter, and eat off of plastic trays, and they dont require a tailcoat to get into the joint...but if you're looking for the best cubano you've ever eaten, I strongly suggest looking them up...the empanadas over there arent too shabby either...


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

I am not sure it qualifies as a sandwich, though it is a sandwich: Doner.

Turkish lamb wrap. Had those all over Germany. They have thin slices of lamb, a pity or flatbread making it a cone, and some sauce, and veggies in there. SO good.


----------



## NZNorm (May 9, 2005)

When I was in Uruguay last year I got to try the Chivitio, their national sandwich. It consists primarily of thinly sliced grilled beef, bacon, mayonnaise, black or green olives, mozzarella, hard boiled egg and tomatoes, served in a bun with a side of french fries. Every restaurant has its own version and will claim to be the best in Uruguay. A bunch of calories, but oh, so delicious!


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Torta alambre on a nice crusty telera. If not alambre, carne seca as a close second.

Ditto on the doner, very similar to the gyro which is an equal slice of heaven. 

Do not forget pasties also. Done right, they are as hearty a meal as you will ever find.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Francesinha - Portuguese hot hamburger style sandwich.

Really filling.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Francesinha


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Laxplayer said:


> I love Cuban sandwiches.


Another vote for Cuban sandwiches!


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

wait...do Jamaican patties count as sandwiches??? if so, then patty and cocoa bread is my favorite sandwich, foreign or otherwise...


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

The Gabba Goul said:


> wait...do Jamaican patties count as sandwiches??? if so, then patty and cocoa bread is my favorite sandwich, foreign or otherwise...


Delectable and in my opinion the best in the U.S are found here in Hartford, though NY makes a good argument. I hate the shops that try to mainstream them by adding extra curry or cheese into the beef patty. The bread can not be over three hours old, for some reason it looses it subtle sweetness and the breads too tough to be enjoyed properly.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

jpeirpont said:


> Delectable and in my opinion the best in the U.S are found here in Hartford, though NY makes a good argument. I hate the shops that try to mainstream them by adding extra curry or cheese into the beef patty. The bread can not be over three hours old, for some reason it looses it subtle sweetness and the breads too tough to be enjoyed properly.


Somebody told me about a few shops in NY (I think) that have Juici patties shipped in...now those are the best...Mothers are pretty good too...and I aggree 100% about the bread not being as good if it sits there too long...


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> wait...do Jamaican patties count as sandwiches??? if so, then patty and cocoa bread is my favorite sandwich, foreign or otherwise...


You're talking about the empanada-like sandwich right? Yeah, those are real good especially with some plátanos maduros. I also like Jamaican curried goat.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> You're talking about the empanada-like sandwich right? Yeah, those are real good especially with some plátanos maduros. I also like Jamaican curried goat.


correct...they look like this:

and they're HELLA delicious...they come in a bunch of different varieties, chicken, fish, shrimp, lobster...but I still prefer the plain old beef version...or perhaps the beef/cheese ones...

I actually prefer platanos verdes, that's how I grew up eating them, so I guess that's just what I'm used to...and YES curry goat is probably one of my favorite dishes in the world...one problem with eating it down in JA though...for whatever reason, every restaurant I frequent just hacks the hell out of their meat with the bones and all, so the little chunks of broken bone in the meat can be hazardous if you're not used to eating it...there's an Indian restaurant not too far away from me that serves curry goat every now and again...but it's just not quite the same as the Jamaican variety I guess it's just not as good without a side of rice and peas and a bunch of Grace hot sauce dumped on it...


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

NZNorm said:


> When I was in Uruguay last year I got to try the Chivitio, their national sandwich. It consists primarily of thinly sliced grilled beef, bacon, mayonnaise, black or green olives, mozzarella, hard boiled egg and tomatoes, served in a bun with a side of french fries. Every restaurant has its own version and will claim to be the best in Uruguay. A bunch of calories, but oh, so delicious!


Now THAT sounds promising!


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

Rossini said:


> Now THAT sounds promising!


Whatever you do, don't eat an Irish breakfast sandwich. I had one in Westport with black and white pudding (if you don't like blood sausage don't try black pudding), rashers, sausage, mystery meat, and mayo on a really nice French baguette (the best part of the meal). Mmmm, I could feel my arteries harden and my cholesterol rise as I ate it.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

The Gabba Goul said:


> correct...they look like this:
> 
> and they're HELLA delicious...they come in a bunch of different varieties, chicken, fish, shrimp, lobster...but I still prefer the plain old beef version...or perhaps the beef/cheese ones...
> 
> I actually prefer platanos verdes, that's how I grew up eating them, so I guess that's just what I'm used to...and YES curry goat is probably one of my favorite dishes in the world...one problem with eating it down in JA though...for whatever reason, every restaurant I frequent just hacks the hell out of their meat with the bones and all, so the little chunks of broken bone in the meat can be hazardous if you're not used to eating it...there's an Indian restaurant not too far away from me that serves curry goat every now and again...but it's just not quite the same as the Jamaican variety I guess it's just not as good without a side of rice and peas and a bunch of Grace hot sauce dumped on it...


Indian Curry and Jamaican curry are pretty different. 
I had a shrimp patty from Golden Krust recently didn't like it much. Chicken, vegetable and beef are really the only acceptable versions in my mind.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

jpeirpont said:


> Indian Curry and Jamaican curry are pretty different.
> I had a shrimp patty from Golden Krust recently didn't like it much. Chicken, vegetable and beef are really the only acceptable versions in my mind.


aggreed on both accounts, I like Indian curry, but it doesnt even come close to Jamaican curry, the problem that I find is that it's very hard to find Jamaican curry in my neck of the woods...everynow and again I'll make my own, but the Jamaican store where I buy goat is kind of expensive...although I will say that it's the only place I've found in the area where you can buy cow foot...and as far as patties go, I find more often than not if you walk into a Juici, those varieties that you mentioned are the only varieties they ever have available, well those plus their counterparts with cheese added...


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

MichaelS said:


> Whatever you do, don't eat an Irish breakfast sandwich. I had one in Westport with black and white pudding (if you don't like blood sausage don't try black pudding), rashers, sausage, mystery meat, and mayo on a really nice French baguette (the best part of the meal). Mmmm, I could feel my arteries harden and my cholesterol rise as I ate it.


mmm mystery meat!


----------

